# The Path of Sin



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I forgot I had this and thought I would share it here on 2coofishing. It goes along with guarding your thoughts and actions, etc, etc.

*The Path of Sin*

1) The *WILL* (center of choice)
This is where we choose to allow anger, fear, greed, lust or any other sinful desire to take root in our mind.

2) The *MIND* (center of thought)
This is where we nurture these sinful attitudes thus affecting our emotions.

3) The *HEART* (center of emotions)
This is where we trigger the sinful actions that displease God.

4) The *BODY* (center of acting)
This is where we carry out the sinful emotions, thoughts & choices that ultimately began in the WILL.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Read all about it in the the Book of Romans. Love God with all of your heart, with all of your mind and all of your soul. To wish is to sin, to want is to lust and lust is pure sin. Good stuff atc. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

woodlandsboy said:


> Read all about it in the the Book of Romans. Love God with all of your heart, with all of your mind and all of your soul. To wish is to sin, to want is to lust and lust is pure sin. Good stuff atc. Thanks for sharing.


Romans is an awesome book! I remember bow hunting last year and while in the tree stand, I read the first 8 chapters one evening. Miss a buck and then a doe, but came home thanking the Lord for His word and time I got to spend in it.

Also, very true about to wish is to sin and to want is to lust and to lust is pure sin. No wonder the scriptures talk about us guarding our minds and hearts.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

I am learning the hard way. It is one thing being in Church learning about God, but it is a total different level when you can be out and enjoy what he has provided. I do a lot of bow hunting, I have never shot anything but I have always come home feeling closer to God. There is nothing you can compare to just basking in his presence.


----------

